# Spare Prop - HPV 17 - 115 HP 4-Stroke Merc



## Captsam (Aug 23, 2020)

Jgb06 said:


> Title says it. Just looking for suggestions for a spare aluminum prop to carry on Everglades trips. Currently running a 4-blade, but this really would be more looking for a good deal than any sort of performance.


I have a stainless prop three blade that came off my Mercury 115 four stroke. I have it listed on here for $75. It seems like it would work on your motor and make for a good spare. Sam


----------

